# Lock your doors at the pump



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's a video of a common occurence up here - happened in a parking lot not too far from my home when a girl was getting out to get her gear for gymnastics.

http://www.sheriff.org/videos/psa_cartheft.html


----------



## exile (Mar 19, 2007)

Whoa, the thief in that vid was _fast!_

Thanks for posting this, Shesulsa.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 19, 2007)

There are some great tips on that video - I _always_ lock my car when I go to the gas station, in part because when I lock or unlock the driver's door of my 12-year old car, it locks or unlocks every door on the car, which makes me nervous.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## exile (Mar 19, 2007)

Kacey said:


> There are some great tips on that video - I _always_ lock my car when I go to the gas station, in part because when I lock or unlock the driver's door of my 12-year old car, it locks or unlocks every door on the car, which makes me nervous.  Thanks for posting this.



It had never occurred to me... guys keep their wallets in their pockets, so there's less awareness of the danger... but still, you mustn't let them get access. I've got all kinds of receipts lining the front passenger side of my car.... :uhohh:


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 19, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Here's a video of a common occurence up here - happened in a parking lot not too far from my home when a girl was getting out to get her gear for gymnastics.
> 
> http://www.sheriff.org/videos/psa_cartheft.html



Wow! Thanks shesulsa. Great stuff to know.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2007)

exile said:


> It had never occurred to me... guys keep their wallets in their pockets, so there's less awareness of the danger... but still, you mustn't let them get access. I've got all kinds of receipts lining the front passenger side of my car.... :uhohh:


Exile - I do keep my wallet in my pocket but I always keep my purse with my makeup on the passenger seat, lol.


----------



## exile (Mar 20, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Exile - I do keep my wallet in my pocket but I always keep my purse with my makeup on the passenger seat, lol.



I'm not gonna go there, other than to say, that's really _scary!!!_ :wink1:


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 20, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Exile - I do keep my wallet in my pocket but I always keep my purse with my makeup on the passenger seat, lol.



Yeah, I've heard about you Kung Fu San Soo guys. :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Mar 20, 2007)

*ALWAYS *scan the area *BEFORE *you exit your vehicle..I something doesn't feel or look right *GO SOMEWHERE ELSE*..


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 20, 2007)

I keep my purse in my sparring bag....     My handbag generally carries books on self defence and meditation.... heehee


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice piece of video, thanks for sharing


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting that!! Certainly alot of great tips!!  While I haven't heard of anything like that happening in my area...at least I don't think so anyways...but the keys in the ignition while its running, happens all the time.  The first thing out of their mouth is, "Well, I was only inside for a minute."  Ummm..yeah, and thats all it takes for someone to steal your car too!

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 20, 2007)

That was a very good video. I don't always lock my doors at gas stations. I guess I figure that everything of value is hidden, but hell, if someone just grabbed random stuff out of my glove box they could probably get some good info on me. Along the lines of what Drac said, I ALWAYS lock my doors at gas stations in shady areas, or when suspicious people (i.e. tweekers) are hangning around.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> *ALWAYS *scan the area *BEFORE *you exit your vehicle..I something doesn't feel or look right *GO SOMEWHERE ELSE*..


 
Excellent advice Drac!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Geo. I always lock my doors, and generally put my purse either on the drivers side seat or the passenger side floor (out of sight). After seeing that video I am going to start placing my purse on the drivers side floor as shown.

On a lighter note, does anyone watch Reno 911 where they spoof the safety commercials? This video reminded me of that.  Very serious but timing gets off while reading the prompts. lol!


----------



## Can (Mar 20, 2007)

FWIW, some cars won't unlock the gas cap with the doors locked.  In any case, being aware of your surroundings and not leaving valuables where they can quickly be snatched is (or should be) common sense.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2007)

Can said:


> FWIW, some cars won't unlock the gas cap with the doors locked.  In any case, being aware of your surroundings and not leaving valuables where they can quickly be snatched is (or should be) common sense.


I had a Honda (I think) like that.  I used to exit the car with my purse in an visibile location, open the gas cap door, then lock the doors, then proceed.

(whoops - pressed the submit button too early)

Awareness and not leaving valuables in an easy access location are absolutely common sense and should be practiced regularly regardless of locking mechanisms anywhere.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this Shesulsa, that thief was really fast!! 

I always lock my door and keep my wallet with me but sometimes I forget to take my mobile out of the standard. I will be more carefull with this now.


----------



## Drac (Mar 20, 2007)

Last month one of our officers ignored the warning signs and almost had his car jacked my some POS "gang-banger" with a pistol..He got hit in the head with the weapon but stood his ground and the attacker fled..*NOW*, he wants me to recommend an MA school near him...


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> Last month one of our officers ignored the warning signs and almost had his car jacked my some POS "gang-banger" with a pistol..He got hit in the head with the weapon but stood his ground and the attacker fled..*NOW*, he wants me to recommend an MA school near him...


 
He was lucky, he could have been shot. I can imagin he would like to go to a MA class now.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 20, 2007)

*Off topic mode on*

Now I have never stolen anything, except for some candys when I was a kid but stealing(borrowing) a police car.....I must admit that that sounds cool. Of course without hurting somebody, just wait till the officer is in a donutshop. 

I always wanted to race in a police car and with the lights on of course.  

*Off topic mode off*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> *Off topic mode on*
> 
> Now I have never stolen anything, except for some candys when I was a kid but stealing(borrowing) a police car.....I must admit that that sounds cool. Of course without hurting somebody, just wait till the officer is in a donutshop.
> 
> ...


Hmmm ... looks like it would be better if you stayed on topic next time, because I think you probably just insulted a few LEOs here on the board (and on the thread).


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 20, 2007)

Ow but I did not mean it that way. 

Hope everybody understands, I wouldnt like police cars if I didnt like the police. 

In fact I wanted to join the police too but couldnt thats why it is still facinating me.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 20, 2007)

It is obvious that I said something very wrong but can somebody please send me a PM and let me know so I can learn from it?

Didnt mean anything bad to say, I am sorry.


----------



## Drac (Mar 20, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> *Off topic mode on*
> 
> Now I have never stolen anything, except for some candys when I was a kid but stealing(borrowing) a police car.....I must admit that that sounds cool. Of course without hurting somebody, just wait till the officer is in a donutshop.
> 
> ...


 
I guess I should tell her that not all of us LEO's like donuts..I can't eat them cause there is something in the fat they fry them in tears me up inside..



shesulsa said:


> Hmmm ... looks like it would be better if you stayed on topic next time, because I think you probably just insulted a few LEOs here on the board (and on the thread).


 
No harm, no foul..It's a common misconception..


----------



## avm247 (Mar 20, 2007)

Sound advice.  Thanks for sharing the video.

I always keep a copy of my insurance in my wallet (original is at home) rather than the glove box.  I also have my glove box locked - sometimes its a hassle but worth the effort, in my opinion.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> Last month one of our officers ignored the warning signs and almost had his car jacked my some POS "gang-banger" with a pistol..He got hit in the head with the weapon but stood his ground and the attacker fled..*NOW*, he wants me to recommend an MA school near him...


  I think you could give him a recommendation to start at yellow belt, too--sounds like he just passed the first test.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 20, 2007)

exile said:
			
		

> Whoa, the thief in that vid was fast!


Well it *IS* the slow ones that get caught. 



MJS said:


> Thanks for posting that!! Certainly alot of great tips!!  While I haven't heard of anything like that happening in my area...at least I don't think so anyways...but the keys in the ignition while its running, happens all the time.  The first thing out of their mouth is, "Well, I was only inside for a minute."  Ummm..yeah, and thats all it takes for someone to steal your car too!
> Mike



Yep, and one (or more) of the _kids_ might be in the car too. 

Excellent tactic; using the owner's vehicle as a screen to block out what they're doing. 
Pretty sad commentary that this is one of the newer ways for theives to get to what belongs rightfully to us. It's an ever increasing battle to outwit one another.


----------



## Drac (Mar 20, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> I think you could give him a recommendation to start at yellow belt, too--sounds like he just passed the first test.


 
Nope, he starts at White Belt..He hasn't done ANY kind of training since his academy 19 years ago..He got lucky...


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> Nope, he starts at White Belt..He hasn't done ANY kind of training since his academy 19 years ago..He got lucky...


 
Awwww, C'mon Drac. He's got the 'rootedness' part down at least.  All kidding aside, tho, glad he came out OK. Could have been ugly.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, that's something I hadn't been looking out for.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2007)

This so makes me wanna buy a purse, rig a paint grenade up in it and leave it on the seat for some *******.



​


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 21, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well it *IS* the slow ones that get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every year, we get reports of cars stolen because someone was "just running inside for a second" and they didn't want the interior to get hot/cold...  Every year, some of those include a kid or two in the back seat.  Often, the thief had no idea that there was a kid in the car until they get a few blocks away.  Sometimes farther, if it's a baby/toddler who's asleep.

When I was in patrol, I used to walk up to the people getting their coffee, and tell them how I hated taking stolen vehicle reports that start "I left it unlocked when I went in for coffee..."


----------

